# Bogue sound emerald isle area



## sammy (Aug 10, 2010)

I typically come down around the 1st of Sept. Have always just surf fished with great success. I do have a motor raft that would be perfect for the sound but have never brought it. About 6 hour drive so wasnt sure it was worth the trouble. Can you guys elaborate more on how to fish the sound, simple tide knowledge I should know, what type of fish I could catch that time of year and what techniques to use, General creeks or places to go close to the Emerald Isle and what type of gear/baits to use?? Not looking for anyone honeyhole but just general knowledge and anyhting to look out for. Would fishing out of a boat catch way more fish? Wouldnt mind taking a guide for a half day to learn a few things if anybody has any they woudl recommend. I would also trade a guided trip for smallmouth bass if anyone is interested. My company is www.newrivertrophyoutfitters.com


----------

